
Scientists supersize quantum mechanics: Largest ever object put in quantum state - new_guy
https://www.nature.com/news/2010/100317/full/news.2010.130.html
======
andrewflnr
Exactly how do they measure whether they've successfully put the "paddle" in
superposition?

------
kalium_xyz
Any ideas on possible uses for this technology though?

~~~
odd100
Not a physicist, but it might be a good leap toward the unified quantum
gravity theory. They can use it to investiage quantum gravitational relations,
since you have a relatively large object which adhers the laws of both quantum
mechanichs and gravity.

